# 007 Films



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Who are some of your favorite Bonds? I only remember Pierce Brosman, but he was a favorite of mine.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Best 007 - Sean Connery 
Best 007 film - From Russia With Love


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Subutai said:


> Best 007 - Sean Connery
> Best 007 film - From Russia With Love


He was great.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Many people's favorite Bonds are the ones they grew up with, so for me it was the campy Roger Moore, but I realize others were much better. Lazenby was probably the closest to the novel version. 

Favorite campy Bond - Live And Let Die 
Favorite dark Bond - Quantum of Solace
Favorite classic Bond - Goldfinger
Favorite ridiculous Bond - Octopussy tied with Moonraker
Favorite all around film - Casino Royale


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Somehow I managed to grow up in the '60s and on and yet never saw a single Bond movie. The ads I saw looked really stupid, I couldn't stand the music and the whole series seemed not to my liking. Then the Covid pandemic hit. Hunkered down like a lot of people so I started watching movie series: Star Wars, LOTR, Harry Potter, and then AMC had a James Bond festival starting at the beginning: so I watched. When their selections ran out, I looked to Prime then Netflix and somehow managed to watch all 26 that were available at that time - the last one eventually, too. So I saw all of them in order.

Best Bond: Sean Connery hands down. Even though he isn't what Ian Fleming wanted, supposedly.
Best Film: Goldfinger for me. But hard to judge, they're all pretty dumb.

That's some 100 hours of my life I'll never get back, but then my Bond-Loving Father-in-Law thought I was wasting my life listening to Wagner operas.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

all Bond's movies from the '80. I can't stand the '70s version, it's so funny 

favorite Bond is Timothy Dalton
can't remember favorite movie title.

recently, the Bond movies with all hyper modern gadget looks silly. because with smartphone in hand, almost everybody can have such technologies. yes, smartphone killed it.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

I also have affection for Roger Moore, although I completely understand I am in the minority.

I have had a hard time with serialized Bond in its most recent iteration.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Fond memories of going to the drive-in with my dad to watch the latest *James Bond* film, starting right at the beginning.

*Sean Connery* was what the franchise needed to get it jump started, and I still like his portrayal

The *Roger Moore* Bond films were enjoyable at the time, but in retrospect they are so cartoony as to tarnish the fun they were.

I'm really impressed with *Daniel Craig* as Bond.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Favorite Bond: Austin Powers
2nd Favorite Bond: Jimmy Bond

The whole franchise was so silly I have trouble taking it seriously.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Favorite Bond: Connery
Favorite Film: Austin Powers
Favorite Game: Goldeneye


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Daniel Craig for me in Casino Royale and Skyfall.
(best song -'We Have all the time in the World')


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

I grew up watching Roger Moore as Bond as well, and saw most of his Bond films in the cinema. They were enjoyable at the time but look rather cringeworthy now in retrospect. Sean Connery was the best one, though Dalton and Brosnan were pretty good too.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Craig is the greatest bond in the worst movies.


----------

